# [SOLVED] Can't send e-mails - Windows Mail - 0x800cc0e



## Maddy0418 (May 16, 2011)

I keep getting an error SMTP,port;25 secure (SSL):no,socket error 10060, error number ox8ooCC0E. Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this. I have Vista SP2, my browser is Chrome and it's windows mail. Thank you to any brave soul out there that can lend a hand!:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*re: Can't send e-mails - Windows Mail - 0x800cc0e*

Hi - 

See if any of these ideas work - http://www.winvistatips.com/can-not-send-microsoft-mail-error-0x800cc0e-t545780.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Maddy0418 (May 16, 2011)

*found the answer!*

I want to thank the one that gave me the tips. The one that worked was changing the port from 25 to 587, and to check the box under the server tab that asks to authenticate. I immediately tried to e-mail and it worked. Unbelievable! After two years of struggling. Well , once again, thank you so much.
warm regards,
Madeline


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can't send e-mails - Windows Mail - 0x800cc0e*

Hi Madeline. . .

I'm so glad you got this 2 year problem resolved. 

It was Steve, MS-MVP. MAIL. [DTS] UK, that provided the answer.

Good Luck to you. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Maddy0418 (May 16, 2011)

Why Steve, may god bless you the rest of your days. Thank God for persons like you that help us the ones that arent so into these tech things. I couldnt believe that changing the ports from 25 to 587 would work, but it sure did. Thank you once again.


----------

